# Megans journey with her Miniatures :)



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

pics please


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Pics *

Before pics from Saturday (Day after I got them):









Sanuye and Arrow









Sanuye 









Belles

And after pics. These were taken Sunday (the next day)









Sanuye after I roached her mane 









Belles










Arrow asleep


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

how PRECIOUS are they?! omg so cute.. cant wait to see the foal


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*~*Oct. 11, 2009: So I gave them Friday and Sat. to settle down a little. By the time Sunday came I was ready to see what they actually knew. Sanuye came to me without the bribing of food for the AM feeding  I was really excited about that. No change in the way Belles was acting though. After I got her caught (20 minutes after starting) I took her to my round pen and decided I was going to wait her out. I took her halter and lead off and got me a seat in the corner. After 30 minutes she started inching towards me. I had a peppermint in my pocket (Arrow loves them so I always carry them with me), she came about a foot from me and sniffed my hand.. Apparently she didn't like what I hand to offer so she whirled around and tried to kick me. Grrr :evil: 
So after another 20 mins and me starting to get "down" about her not showing any interest in me, my older brother came to save the day haha.. He is a horse trainer and reminds me of the horse whisperer (sp?), he felt sorry for me because I was really trying with her and she was being a down right brat about everything..Anyway in the next little bit of time I will be telling about his training methods.. I don't want any rude comment's. To each their own and this is how he does things. He had me catch her (with feed bribing of course) after a 10 minute struggle I got her halter back on. He begin to see what she knew. She is a VERY unsocialized girl and has no manners at all. She tried to kick him a few times, reared up and pawed at him. She was very naughty. Lewis (my brother) was very calm and gentle with her. He scotch hobbled her and laid her down. He then rubbed all over her and messed with her feet and everything. Then he let her up and she was a different horse. Still jumpy and alert be she stood while he picked her feet up and while he walked around her and rubbed her all over. So he told me to come back in and see how she would act with me. Keep in mind she had kicked me on Sat. morning so I was a little more alert around those back feet. The first thing she did when I was rubbing on her was try to bite me!! He told me it was a confidence thing and for me to walk out and back in with more confidence. I did and she did NOTHING. She stood still while I rubbed her and picked her feet up. Then I let her go and got Sanuye. She was the same way.. Wanted to kick and rear up and fell backwards one time she got herself all worked up. She he done the same thing to her and when he let her up, he had a changed horse. I came in and she didn't try anything at all with me. Which she has been my favorite between the two. So I figured that was enough for the day and let her go  

~I'm not going to go through everyday this week one day at a time but through the week at once. Monday-Thursday no changes. Monday AM I took the halter off Sanuye because she will now come right up to me  Everyday I worked with them on picking their feet up and letting me rub all over them. I also groomed them everyday  Belles is still being a brat about being caught~


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Had a break threw!*

*~*Oct. 16, 2009: Belles walked right up to me and let me catch her this AM!! No feed or nothing, just came up to me. Yay she is finally coming around! Didn't get to do much with them today because of the wheather just fed, groomed, and rubbed lol Tomorrow it is supposed to be a little prettier so I am planning on taking them for a walk. Til tomorrow, everyone have a good night


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

**~*Oct. 20, 2009: Nothing new to tell. Took both girls for a walk. They seemed to enjoy it  I may place Belles in a new home though. I think she may do better being the only horse. She is making progress but I just feel she would do better alone. In the field she stays to herself and only has anything to do with me when Arrow and Sanuye are tied up. My younger cousin has been looking for a mini so I may see if he would like to give her a home  That way I could still see her and all *


----------

